# fantail doves



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

how long does it take for fanyailed doves eggs to hatch?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If you are talking about fantail pigeons, it takes usually 18 days from the beginning of incubation to hatching.


----------

